# 1st Maternity Shoot



## woodsac (Apr 6, 2007)

I've been trying to expand my portfolio. It's not that easy!! Part of what I've been doing is offering free work to people that fall under catagories that I'm interested in sharing and gaining experience in. I do the shoot and editing for free, they only pay for any prints they may want.

Different types of photos are great experience for me...but they can be so frustrating  This was a challenging one. The mom to be had really bad stretch marks!!! A small part of them are still very visible in #5...but they liked it that way? The couple had no idea of what they wanted? They had a lot of ideas from shots they saw on the web...but didn't want theirs to be exactly the same. And they had no examples to show me? *insert pulling out hair smiley here* 

So...I tried to give them something unique and fun, but still touching like I think maternity shots should be. Also, it was the mom to be's choice for the non-facial shots. I kind of like it in some, but would have liked to see her caring expression in others.



1






2





3





4





5





6


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 6, 2007)

I think you did a very nice job expanding your fantastic-ness 

I especially like #6


----------



## mschoelen (Apr 6, 2007)

Great ideas.  I like 1 & 6.  I think if you just saw #5 you would have a hard time guessing what that hump is, but since I know the rest of the photos then its easy for me.  I also like the idea of #3, but I think it would be cool if there were a way to make the belly look bigger.  To me it doesn't look like a pregnant shot, but I understand it is hard to get that look from that angle.  Overall I like the shots alot.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 6, 2007)

I love the lighting in #5!

Really, I like all of these except 4. The color seems out of place with the Black and whites.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 6, 2007)

My faves are 1, 2 and 3.  I would have liked to see her face in #1, but like you say, it was her choice to not have it shown.  Awesome work in yet another category, Woodsac!!


----------



## neea (Apr 6, 2007)

I kind of like not seeing her face in #1. It's just dad and baby!
I love #2 & #6 for their creativity!
These are beautiful shots.


----------



## woodsac (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys 

They're a young couple and they liked the alternative style shots...so it was fun. Funny you say that switch...I liked that one in b/w, but they like it in color


----------



## Passion4Film (Apr 7, 2007)

I LOVE #6. 1 is nice too. 2 is fun, 3 is cute, and I don't like her expression in 4. She looks... distant. Nice shoot.


----------



## AprilRamone (Apr 7, 2007)

I think you did very well overall.  These are very creative!  I especially like #1 and 5.  Like someone said before, you might not know what the belly is if not for these other pictures, but it is still a great picture.  I love the idea of #6, but for some reason there's something about it that's not working for me.  Maybe it's just that her hair looks too messy or something at the top.  Like it just looks sort of sloppy and takes away from the bottom half of the images.  Also, I wish the shadow of the O in the second one of #6 wasn't hiding her belly button.  That would have been so cute to see it.


----------



## Arch (Apr 7, 2007)

great job woody, these are all interesting and well taken :thumbup:


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Apr 7, 2007)

That guy will work, huh?  LOL

Anhow these are GREAT!  I have had two pregnancies so I know how the mom wouldn't want to have her face in there, I didn't like mine either when I was that pregnant!  But I would have loved for someone to be able to take out the stretch marks.  Some women like theirs though 
	


Definately some great ideas there!


----------



## firemedic0135 (Apr 7, 2007)

Great series Woodsac!!.Five is my fave and I would like to know how to get the lighting effect you have there.I have tried it here at hom with little to no success.Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 7, 2007)

3 and 6 are keepers for me.  Really great concept in #6.


----------



## mschoelen (Apr 7, 2007)

I JUST noticed in #3 that the hands are shaped like a heart.  Now it makes it that much better.  But it was already great to start with


----------



## woodsac (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the great feedback. It's nice to know what the majority likes. These were all the couple's favs from the shoot. 

#5 was hard!!! Took me about 15 tries. Obviously, it was with the fisheye so I was only about 12-18" away. I handheld the cam, and handheld an AB800 with a set of barn doors on it in the other. It got heavy fast!


----------



## Fate (Apr 8, 2007)

Great shots man, succesfully expanded your portfolio me thinks!


----------



## emogirl (Apr 9, 2007)

Ive been doing the same thing to expand my portfolio adn its been working really well...hope it has been good for you!!

I would prefer to see her head in #1, but it is a beautiful shot...yes, we have to listen to our customers!!!!!  (egads, i hate that sometimes! but they are paying and it doesnt matter what our peers think!)

#3 is my favourite....
 I like the name on the belly..very cleaver, but would have liked to not see him in there, but her hand on the sides or something....


----------



## NoelNTexas (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow good job


----------



## CrazyAva (Apr 12, 2007)

Awwwww!  I hope the baby really is born a Holly  Would not be so good if Holly comes out a boy...  I love those shots, really dig #6 that's sweet, I am going to do that one on my next maternity shoot!  I have little wooden letters that spell LOVE


----------



## logansmom91305 (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG i love #2 the best


----------



## snownow (Apr 17, 2007)

As always stunning work, love 6


----------



## anthwinter (Apr 27, 2007)

i really like these shots, unique indeed


----------

